# HS724WA versus Track



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Noticed the HS724 Track bucket is smaller than the wheeled model.
Aside from that, anyone know of any other spec differences - impeller, auger, etc


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I have read up on both the track and wheeled models. I am taking delivery of the wheeled model soon also. It looks like the track version though has a cool feature of being able to adjust the height of the auger with a pedal at the back of the machine.

All the research I did suggested the track is great for hilly driveways, gravel type or rough surfaces. I have seen some guys on youtube drive them up steps as well which is pretty cool (not sure I want to do that with a $2,500 machine though).

I ordered the wheeled version because I have a concrete driveway only with a slight incline. I had a wheeled Ariens prior to this and the wheels were great 90% of the time and from what I read much easier to turn as well which makes sense.

I also read though that you have to monitor the tire pressure closely in the Honda and be sure not to overfill (replacements are expensive).

Anyway, I just thought I would pass along what I have learned since last winter. This website is great though and everyone is helpful. Robert from Honda on this site is wonderful in answering questions and providing insight.

Best of luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

mobiledyna said:


> Noticed the HS724 Track bucket is smaller than the wheeled model.
> Aside from that, anyone know of any other spec differences - impeller, auger, etc


The auger housings (bucket) are different due to design requirements of the wheel vs. track systems. The augers and fan (impellers) are different sizes and speeds as well. This also means the capacity (tons per hour) is different, and the drives speeds too. 

See the attached image files for full specs. Note both USA and Canada market models are listed.

USA market models are:
HS724TA (track)
HS724WA (wheel)

Canada market models are:
HS724TC (track)
HS725TDC (track w/electric start)


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Robert.

Is the 724 the only ~red sheep~ in the family. AKA, when looking at the 9's and up, should I presume the specs are the same on wheels are tracks. Or should I be a keen consumer and really look at all spec. sheets when I'm looking at the lineup


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Robert,

Do you know the diameter of the 724 impeller shaft? The reason I am asking is that I would like to know if the three blade impeller from a HS724 can be used on an older HS80. It appears that the outside diameter (at 300mm) of the newer HS724K1 WA is the same as the outside diameter of the old HS80 four blade impeller. The question is will a newer 3 blade fit on the old shaft and will the impeller shear pin align? If the shear pins don't align can you comment on the possibility of drilling another hole in the new 3 blade impeller so it aligns with the shear pin hole in the HS80 impeller shaft?


----------

